# Food Safety News Sun 5/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 5/17/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Letter from the Editor: Statistical resurrection in Colorado*
By Dan Flynn on May 17, 2020 12:05 am Opinion President Trump wanted to open American in time to celebrate the Resurrection on this past Easter Sunday, but he could not make it happen. Coloradans, however, are getting a second chance to celebrate a different kind of resurrection this weekend. The state woke up Saturday to learn that 272 of its previously reported 1,150... Continue Reading

*Finland assesses heavy metals risk from foods*
By Joe Whitworth on May 17, 2020 12:03 am Some adults in Finland are exposed to amounts of heavy metals in food that could pose a risk to their health, according to an assessment. The Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto) studied the exposure of working-age and elderly people to cadmium, lead, arsenic, mercury, nickel and aluminum via food and drinking water. The magnitude of lead... Continue Reading


----------



## daveomak.fs (May 17, 2020)

*Letter from the Editor: Statistical resurrection in Colorado*


Interesting read....


----------

